# pics of my long gone collection!



## clockworkorange (May 30, 2007)

Just some pics of some of my venomous from 2002 till 2006. Sorry for the low pix resolution. I guess they are still worth it as many are rarely seen in the trade. Maybe one day I'll go back to keeping venomous...Mmm... the good old days!

Calliophis gracilis










Calliophis maculiceps










Maticora intestinalis










Cryptelytrops venustus










Tropidolaemus wagleri



















Boiga cynodon










Trimeresurus purpureomaculatus










Parias hageni










Ophiphagus Hannah Hannah 










and a wild specimen that took me a loooong while to catch...









.


----------



## Tom_b (Sep 23, 2008)

Excellent photos really liking the Parias, Trimeresurus & Cryptelytrops!

Are the neonate Tropidolaemus ones you bred yourself? I love the variation of colours within the genus and when a clutch is born the variety is excellent.

Great Pics Again


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Excellent photos, is this all from your collection on Langkawi? What did you get the Calliophis to feed on? I heard they feed almost exclusively on fossorial snakes!


----------



## clockworkorange (May 30, 2007)

Thanx! the pics date from the langkawi period and just a bit before. The calliophis are real b.... to feed. I spent hours looking for small minute snakes at night in the muddy drains of paddy fields... A real challenge to keep!





Azemiops said:


> Excellent photos, is this all from your collection on Langkawi? What did you get the Calliophis to feed on? I heard they feed almost exclusively on fossorial snakes!


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Cool! I caught a few C.maculiceps in southern thailand (Krabi Province), but thats really all ive come across from this genus. We spent some time in the cameron highlands and was hoping to find C.bivirgata flaviceps but sadly had no luck! Where abouts on the island was the King Cobra caught?


----------



## clockworkorange (May 30, 2007)

Azemiops said:


> Cool! I caught a few C.maculiceps in southern thailand (Krabi Province), but thats really all ive come across from this genus. We spent some time in the cameron highlands and was hoping to find C.bivirgata flaviceps but sadly had no luck! Where abouts on the island was the King Cobra caught?


C. b. flaviceps is real tough to get. I ve seen very very few specimens during all my years there. 
The king was caught just a few km away from the park, in a village on the side of Gunung Raya, the main mountain. But I ve seen some being caught in the center of Kuah town, in a shop, among wooden boxes! We had some wild one visiting the park as well... not so rare on Langkawi!


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

I think mentioned before but i went out looking for Kings around telaga tujuh with the guys from the snake park, sadly we didnt come across any although we did find a few other species. Hopefully ill have better luck next year!


----------



## InfernalBeast (Oct 27, 2008)

nice ex-collection there. some stunning examples


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Azemiops said:


> Cool! I caught a few C.maculiceps in southern thailand (Krabi Province), but thats really all ive come across from this genus. We spent some time in the cameron highlands and was hoping to find C.bivirgata flaviceps but sadly had no luck! Where abouts on the island was the King Cobra caught?


I've got a c.bivirgata, I've had it since March and here it is feeding on a stillborn albino Western Diamondback Rattlesnake. It feeds very well on defrost baby cornsnakes.


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that picture, did you pic this up at a European show? Friends of mine who live out in malaysia have struggle to get this species feeding in capvity offering local snakes, so thats pretty impressive that yours feeds on pretty much any species!


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Azemiops said:


> Thanks for sharing that picture, did you pic this up at a European show? Friends of mine who live out in malaysia have struggle to get this species feeding in capvity offering local snakes, so thats pretty impressive that yours feeds on pretty much any species!


 This snake was destined for the Terraritika show last March and was brought into Germany the day before the show as part of an Indonesian import by a German commercial importer. I collected the snake before it got to the show with a C. intestinalis which is now dead. I have not treated it for parasites or any other illnesses. It drinks from a water bowl and rarely refuses food. It wont eat lizards or rodents. It has refused a few snakes, rough green snakes, an emerald boa(stillborn) and a few of the larger stillborn WDBs. It lives in a plastic "really useful box", 2/3 inches of garden mulch substrate and temps 77/78 deg F.
Ill take some more pics if your interested. I think the pics I took of it feeding are the only ones around. I cant find much info on them.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

clockworkorange said:


> Just some pics of some of my venomous from 2002 till 2006. Sorry for the low pix resolution. I guess they are still worth it as many are rarely seen in the trade. Maybe one day I'll go back to keeping venomous...Mmm... the good old days!


Why did you have to give up?


----------



## clockworkorange (May 30, 2007)

Thanks for that pic and the info. I never had the opportunity to keep that species in captivity. Among Malaysian herpers, they had the reputation to be really difficult to maintain in good condition and anyway, really tough to get hold of. Of course, it would be great to see more pics of it.

Mika



southwest vipers said:


> This snake was destined for the Terraritika show last March and was brought into Germany the day before the show as part of an Indonesian import by a German commercial importer. I collected the snake before it got to the show with a C. intestinalis which is now dead. I have not treated it for parasites or any other illnesses. It drinks from a water bowl and rarely refuses food. It wont eat lizards or rodents. It has refused a few snakes, rough green snakes, an emerald boa(stillborn) and a few of the larger stillborn WDBs. It lives in a plastic "really useful box", 2/3 inches of garden mulch substrate and temps 77/78 deg F.
> Ill take some more pics if your interested. I think the pics I took of it feeding are the only ones around. I cant find much info on them.


----------



## clockworkorange (May 30, 2007)

Well, I came back to work in Europe, so I had to sell my collection and leave my facilities. Was a great few years: herping everyday and full time working with herps.





Crownan said:


> Why did you have to give up?


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

southwest vipers said:


> This snake was destined for the Terraritika show last March and was brought into Germany the day before the show as part of an Indonesian import by a German commercial importer. I collected the snake before it got to the show with a C. intestinalis which is now dead. I have not treated it for parasites or any other illnesses. It drinks from a water bowl and rarely refuses food. It wont eat lizards or rodents. It has refused a few snakes, rough green snakes, an emerald boa(stillborn) and a few of the larger stillborn WDBs. It lives in a plastic "really useful box", 2/3 inches of garden mulch substrate and temps 77/78 deg F.
> Ill take some more pics if your interested. I think the pics I took of it feeding are the only ones around. I cant find much info on them.


Thanks for the info, and id love to see a few more pictures, including the setup if you can. Do you know what locality it is? Looks like Cameron Highlands or Genting to me...


----------



## cat_hendry (Jun 21, 2007)

Well bonjour!!!

Awesome pics fella, its about time you got back in the game dont you think 

want anything from hamm?? 

hahahahahhahahaha


----------



## clockworkorange (May 30, 2007)

cat_hendry said:


> Well bonjour!!!
> 
> Awesome pics fella, its about time you got back in the game dont you think
> 
> ...


Hey Cat! It s been a while! Not saying that I am gonna adopt a king cobra family in the coming weeks but well... i m sure i could do with a lil' surprise from Hamm... Mmm... i m sure a juvi naja kahoutia would brighten my lonely nights!:whistling2:

I have huge animal rooms waiting to be filled up in the lab. Just waiting for some creepy crawlies to show up as xmas presents!

How's life now that you re full time on your reps?


----------



## cat_hendry (Jun 21, 2007)

Lifes good my friend!! shame the climate is so sh*t in glorious dublin  finding myself longing for those hot humid rainforest days  trying hard not to build my collection back up but theres so many pretty things around its a struggle 

we'll have to come down and take a nosy round the lab sometime... and if you're looking for space fillers i know where theres a good few baby Trim puniceus....

hahaha

give me a shout if theres any inverts in particular you want, although i guess getting specific locale info on some of the stuff at hamm could be hard...

its great to speak to you


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

*C.bivirgata pics*









































Sorry for the poor quality pics, I'm crap with a camera!


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Thankyou for the pics, the animal looks in pristine condition!


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

*hi*

Hey Michael how are you? u know im still getting used and learning more about snakes but im not sure what that snake is is it a blue coral snake


----------

